# Stealth Patriot LSV Electric Vehicle **STREET LEGAL** Golf Cart / Buggy



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $8,750.00*
End Date: Wednesday Mar-13-2013 7:43:37 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $8,750.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

